# ON Demand button(code) for Harmony 880



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to program a button on my Harmony 880 so that when I push it, it takes me to the ON Demand screen for the HR20. Does anyone know if there is a button/code for the Harmony 880 remote? If not, what is the best way to do this? Is creating a Sequence the only way to do it?
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That is at least one way:
Commands:
1
0
0
0
[Enter]

That would use up one sequence.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know of a discrete code.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

smiddy said:


> That is at least one way:
> Commands:
> 1
> 0
> ...


Are sequeneces only added to the end of the button lists for the LCD? I tried adding the above sequence and it did not put it on the button I assigned it, rather it put it on the last page.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Harmony 880 lets you assign favorite channels to soft buttons... just assign one to 1000. Also Harmony software now lets you create a macro up to 5 commands, so Menu>Down>Enter (I think) will get you to On Demand.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

smiddy said:


> That is at least one way:
> Commands:
> 1
> 0
> ...


Are sequeneces only added to the end of the button lists for the LCD? I tried adding the above sequence and it did not put it on the button I assigned it, rather it put it on the last page.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jcmo34 said:


> Are sequeneces only added to the end of the button lists for the LCD? I tried adding the above sequence and it did not put it on the button I assigned it, rather it put it on the last page.


Currently, yes. This is a known bug and Logitech says they will fix it in the upcoming November software update. At that time, hopefully sequences will stay wherever we put them.


----------



## jcmo34 (Apr 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Currently, yes. This is a known bug and Logitech says they will fix it in the upcoming November software update. At that time, hopefully sequences will stay wherever we put them.


Thanks for confirming that!


----------

